

20-line python Valentine's day gift from TotalFinder - alexeypajitnov
http://paste.ha.ckers.in/plain/1112001

======
woodrow
Is this legit? It doesn't look like it -- it just hammers (20 parallel
connections) BinaryAge's ecommerce provider's site searching for all
permutations of coupon codes.

~~~
zachc
The script makes 175760 permutations. For me the script takes around around
1.5 seconds to query the page each time. 175760 * 1.5 / 60 = 4394 minutes / 60
= 73.23 hours of constantly hitting the site. I'm not sure how the parallel
connections it uses will impact the speed, but 3 days seems feasible. Not to
say that this should ever be tried.

~~~
farzi
And yet it generated 200+ Valid License within 15 minutes. What about running
it on EC2 instances ?

------
zachc
Yeah, it looks like it goes through each possible permutation of coupon codes
for the BinaryAge Total Finder online store [1]. These codes seem to be in the
format THANKSXXXX, where X is a random number/letter.

It generates a set of possible codes and then queries the website for each one
of those codes. When it finds a correct coupon code permutation it outputs the
code to the screen and writes it to a file. (Presumably so that the coupon can
be reedemed for a free, illicit, copy of the program)

[1]
[http://sites.fastspring.com/binaryage/product/totalfinderfre...](http://sites.fastspring.com/binaryage/product/totalfinderfree?coupon=THANKS)

------
chr15
It created coupon codes for free licenses to TotalFinder e.g.

[http://sites.fastspring.com/binaryage/product/totalfinderfre...](http://sites.fastspring.com/binaryage/product/totalfinderfree?coupon=THANKS6PEK)

This does not look legit. There are 175,760 possible permutations of coupon
codes, which looks to me they are trying to brute-force which coupon codes
work. I'm not downloading a copy.

------
woid
Hi guys, TotalFinder creator here :-) And yes, I did not create that script.

First, big thanks to some HN guys to ping me so early. I had to shut down my
coupon-based links for the time being.

Anyways I should thank those hackers, it looks someone did a promo action to
my software here on HN ;-)

~~~
farzi
Love your Software. It is _Awesome_ :D

------
farzi
Seems like this python code is generating "working free licenses" for
TotalFinder.

------
uxguy
anyone figured out what does it do? i ran it for 1 minute, no results.

~~~
YooLi
Did you look in totality.txt?

~~~
uxguy
Ran it for sometime & went for coffee, got this 4RFZ
[http://sites.fastspring.com/binaryage/product/totalfinderfre...](http://sites.fastspring.com/binaryage/product/totalfinderfree?coupon=THANKS4RFZ)
... omg free!

